# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Nota di Accredito per reso merce

## Zimmer

Un cliente, in seguito a specifici accordi, rende al fornitore una partita di merce con regolare DDT causale RESO PER ACCREDITO. Entro quanto tempo il fornitore è tenuto ad emettere il documento di accredito al cliente?
Grazie

----------


## Lolly74

> Un cliente, in seguito a specifici accordi, rende al fornitore una partita di merce con regolare DDT causale RESO PER ACCREDITO. Entro quanto tempo il fornitore è tenuto ad emettere il documento di accredito al cliente?
> Grazie

  Generalmente entro la fine del mese di riferimento del DDT di reso per accredito .... ma non tutti sono così solerti. Io le faccio a fine mese le note di credito ma i miei fornitori le fanno il mese successivo. L'importante è che tieni tutto sotto controllo. 
buon lavoro

----------


## kennedy08

> Un cliente, in seguito a specifici accordi, rende al fornitore una partita di merce con regolare DDT causale RESO PER ACCREDITO. Entro quanto tempo il fornitore è tenuto ad emettere il documento di accredito al cliente?
> Grazie

  Non so se ha un termine per emettere la nota di accredito. 
Penso, pero', che se vuole recuperare l'iva che ha addebitato in fattura deve emettera la nota di credito entro un anno dall'effettuazione dell'operazione imponibile.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Un cliente, in seguito a specifici accordi, rende al fornitore una partita di merce con regolare DDT causale RESO PER ACCREDITO. Entro quanto tempo il fornitore è tenuto ad emettere il documento di accredito al cliente?
> Grazie

  Questi "specifici accordi" erano oginariamente previsti nel contratto o sono sopravvenuti ?? 
E poi, in quale data era stata fatta la fornitura della merce ?

----------


## Zimmer

Gli accordi erano stati presi in fase di stipula del contratto di vendita della nuova partita di merce.
Il materiale reso rientrava in una fornitura di inizio 2008.
Il reso della merce è datato settembre 2008, periodo nel quale è avvenuta la nuova fornitura.
Saluti

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Gli accordi erano stati presi in fase di stipula del contratto di vendita della nuova partita di merce.
> Il materiale reso rientrava in una fornitura di inizio 2008.
> Il reso della merce è datato settembre 2008, periodo nel quale è avvenuta la nuova fornitura.
> Saluti

  Bene, allora trattandosi di accordo originario e non sopravvenuto la nota di credito può essere emessa quando si vuole. 
ciao

----------


## Zimmer

La risposta mi ha incuriosita. Se gli accordi fossero stati successivi quale sarebbe stata la regola da seguire per l'emissione della nota di accredito? 
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> La risposta mi ha incuriosita. Se gli accordi fossero stati successivi quale sarebbe stata la regola da seguire per l'emissione della nota di accredito? 
> Grazie

  
Un anno dalla cessione. 
ciao

----------


## iam

> Un anno dalla cessione. 
> ciao

  non fare il timido.... "linka" quel tuo articolo che è utile ed esaustivo  :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

> non fare il timido.... "linka" quel tuo articolo che è utile ed esaustivo

  Con le "aggiunte" successive. Timido Danilo? Ma va là.......  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> non fare il timido.... "linka" quel tuo articolo che è utile ed esaustivo

  Non l'ho fatto perchè non attiene alla questione qui posta ....  :Smile:

----------


## sgambalonga

scusate, un ulteriore dubbio sui resi su vendite.
se io decido di emettere note di credito non assoggettando ad IVA la merce (Non imponibile art 26 pensavo), è obbligatorio citare nella note di credito i riferimenti della fattura di vendita originaria? 
grazie e saluti a tutti

----------


## danilo sciuto

> scusate, un ulteriore dubbio sui resi su vendite.
> se io decido di emettere note di credito non assoggettando ad IVA la merce (Non imponibile art 26 pensavo), è obbligatorio citare nella note di credito i riferimenti della fattura di vendita originaria? 
> grazie e saluti a tutti

  
No. E' solo opportuno. 
NB: La nota di credito senza iva alcuni (tipo me, per esempio...) la chiamano "nota contabile"  :Smile:

----------


## sgambalonga

grazie. quindi mi confermi che anche per i resi non è obbligatorio emettere NC con IVa?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> grazie. quindi mi confermi che anche per i resi non è obbligatorio emettere NC con IVa?

  Non lo dico io, lo dice la legge ..... 
La nota di credito è facoltà del fornitore.
La nota di debito è obbligo del fornitore.
ciao

----------


## angelast

Buona sera
prendo spunto da una risposta di Danilo Sciuto ( seguito )   

> Un anno dalla cessione. 
> ciao

  Un mio cliente ha emesso una fattura per vendita merce ad un soggetto che dopo più di un anno lamenta la merce sia difettosa; il cliente vorrebbe emettere nota di credito art 26 con detrazione dell'imposta in quanto trattasi di merce difettosa. 
A parer mio decorso più di un anno dalla consegna della merce (termine entro il quale esperire l'azione ai sensi dell'art 1495 c.c. ) ogni accordo di restituzione della merce non è frutto di un obbligo di legge ma di un accordo tra le parti pertanto la nota di credito non può essere emessa con detrazione dell'imposta. 
Io non rinvengo l'inadempienza contrattuale che consentirebbe l'emissione della nota di credito oltre l'anno 
Vorrei conoscere la vostra opinione 
Grazie a tutti

----------

